# You only got one choice....



## spfldbassguy

Ok you've only got one choice of a lure to use this up coming year for crappies,what would it be? For me I'd have to go with a 1/8oz Mimic Minnow in siver shiner color. That's been a good producer for me and it looks just like a little shad swimming through the water.


----------



## wave warrior

orange/gold cicada!!! catches more and bigger crappie for me than anything else in my box...also love the fact that its a multi-species lure!!!


----------



## fakebait

I would go with a small spin blade and a combination of small twister tails in different colors until I would find what they perferd at that time. Spin blade in silver with a chartruess tail is magic starting point for me. Whatever your favorite is , it will be because you fish that style the most and have become proficient using it and you believe in it. I have caught crappie on everything in my box. I just feel the most assured using a spin jig. I will troll with this setup as well as work pockets of weeds with a lift and drop approach. At other times just a slow roll back to the boat. I just find I can use this bait in so many ways to find fish with results.


----------



## Intimidator

Keitech 2" swimbait in Bluegill color with a 1/16 oz chartreuse jig head with rattle eyes.


----------



## Intimidator

fakebait said:


> I would go with a small spin blade and a combination of small twister tails in different colors until I would find what they perferd at that time. Spin blade in silver with a chartruess tail is magic starting point for me. Whatever your favorite is , it will be because you fish that style the most and have become proficient using it and you believe in it. I have caught crappie on everything in my box. I just feel the most assured using a spin jig. I will troll with this setup as well as work pockets of weeds with a lift and drop approach. At other times just a slow roll back to the boat. I just find I can use this bait in so many ways to find fish with results.


I agree with the Spin Jig approach also, RoadRunner has a Natural Science line that I really like, I took off the brass willow spinner and added a silver willow and this was a "Hot" combo at the end of the year.


----------



## TheCream

I'm a fly guy, I love catching big crappies on the long rod. #6 coyote Clouser was the #1 producer for me this spring. I ended up in double digits on Fish Ohio crappies on the fly this past year.





This one was right at 16"


----------



## Intimidator

TheCream said:


> I'm a fly guy, I love catching big crappies on the long rod. #6 coyote Clouser was the #1 producer for me this spring. I ended up in double digits on Fish Ohio crappies on the fly this past year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was right at 16"


Very Nice


----------



## timmyv

I like to use a small lindy jig (I think it's 1/16 and small/white) under a float either tipped with a minnow or without in the spring. It works well for me.


----------



## Mr. Catfish

A 1/16 ounce white Geronimo jig under a float.


----------



## Jigging Jim

A bright yellow Johnson Beetle 1/16 oz. weight and 1.5" rubber body. I've caught thousands of many different kinds of fish through the years with that lure. Hard to find that body color in any store nowadays. The Johnson Beetle is an older design. It has 2 rubber "prongs" sticking out of the rear end of it. The "prongs" just vibrate during retrieval - not much action - but it works!


----------



## fakebait

As Jigging Jim indicated the old classic bettle spin is where most of started from on this type of pattern. Finding the old style bodies is what forced us to make other adaptions to setup. Just the small spinner blade causes the attraction with flash and vibration. The body just ressembles a food source of some kind. This has been a solid performer on all species. I have caught bluegill,rockbass, perch, crappie, Lg & SM bass,walleye as well as channel cat with this rig. The Bobby pin style of wire to hold blade above the bait just like the big spinner baits for largemouth and the twister tail motion just makes all species hungry. This will be found on the end of most my rods all season long wether lake or river. I also found some big pike like these little baits as well. You target one species with it and always come up with something unexpected.


----------



## Intimidator

fakebait said:


> As Jigging Jim indicated the old classic bettle spin is where most of started from on this type of pattern. Finding the old style bodies is what forced us to make other adaptions to setup. Just the small spinner blade causes the attraction with flash and vibration. The body just ressembles a food source of some kind. This has been a solid performer on all species. I have caught bluegill,rockbass, perch, crappie, Lg & SM bass,walleye as well as channel cat with this rig. The Bobby pin style of wire to hold blade above the bait just like the big spinner baits for largemouth and the twister tail motion just makes all species hungry. This will be found on the end of most my rods all season long wether lake or river. I also found some big pike like these little baits as well. You target one species with it and always come up with something unexpected.


The Classic Beetle Spin is one of those rare designs that has stood up to the test of time. I think we probably have all made our own adaptions.


----------



## spfldbassguy

It's always interesting to read what other anglers would choose in a situation like that. I love the Beetle Spin as well,it definitely has stood up to the test of time.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> It's always interesting to read what other anglers would choose in a situation like that. I love the Beetle Spin as well,it definitely has stood up to the test of time.


I wonder what the "Boys" will be using when we're gone. Fishing gear/tackle has made many advances over my lifetime and then again, some things have remained almost unchanged.


----------



## chaunc

Intimidator said:


> I wonder what the "Boys" will be using when we're gone. Fishing gear/tackle has made many advances over my lifetime and then again, some things have remained almost unchanged.


If they're anything like us, they'll give everything new that comes out a try..... and end up going back to their tried and true baits.  I've tried way too many NEW baits that come out but still go back to my plain head jig and twister tail body when i want to catch fish consistently. The more things change, the more i stay the same.


----------



## fakebait

No truer words ever said Chaunc. I wish I had all the money I spent on the next hottest lure. Lead and rubber is the only thing most anglers would ever need year round but; lets keep that to ourselves or the prices will go up on both. Supply and demand. Most lures are made to catch anglers not fish.


----------



## Intimidator

That's the thing that "tickles" me...everyone says as you get older you get more "set" in your ways, but then we still keep trying that "New" or "Hot" lure that comes out. I guess I do it because I get bored sometimes when the fish are biting and want to see if anything else works.


----------



## Chapy

I grew up in the 60s, fishing Wills Creek with my dad. We had a 14 foot flat bottom with a 5 horse Johnson. No trolling motor let alone foot control. No free spool reels no graphite rods. Old Shakespeare casting reels & zebco 33s. We would motor to an area, then row into position, let go of the oars grab your rod & make a cast or two before having to lay down your rod & grab the oars again. Jumping ahead 40 years I found myself on a remote pond in my float tube catching fish on my Daiwa bait caster & Pflueger spinning reels on St.Croix rods. I realized due to the good bite I was going to be a little late so I pull out me cell phone to call my wife, & I wonderd what would dad think if he could see me, floating around like a bobber catching fish on modern equipment while talking on the telephone. Things sure have changed.
My favorite panfish lure would be a 1/64 or 1/16 oz. jig with a black plastic grub body with white legs, tip with a nibble or wax worm & hang on.


----------



## fishslim

I also agree with Chanc give me a jig and twister and there is not a fish swimming panfish to big fish that won't eat them. I think it should be put in every survival kit that is out some line and jigs and chartruese,chartruese twisters in various lengths.


----------



## Intimidator

It's kinda funny talking about the jig/twister combo especially since my 9 yo son just learned how to fish with this combo. He became bored minnow/bobber fishing and asked me to teach him 2 years ago, this past year he only threw jigs (tore fish up) and when I would look over and see him swimming a jig like he had been doing it his whole life it almost brought a tear to my eye every time....some of my best memories fishing ....ever


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I wonder what the "Boys" will be using when we're gone. Fishing gear/tackle has made many advances over my lifetime and then again, some things have remained almost unchanged.


If they end up liking fishing as much as you and I do then the answer will probably be,they'll try everthing. After that they'll go back to their favorites that will have become their go to lures. I just hope that my lil guy keeps with it after he grows up a lil bit more. I think you can learn many life lessons from angling. Patience,problem solving are just to name two. Those are very important things to have in order to make it through this thing we call life.


----------



## spfldbassguy

I've often had some days where I wasn't catching anything until I tied on a jig with a twister tail. That is a simple yet highly effective combo on any body of water and any day of the week.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> If they end up liking fishing as much as you and I do then the answer will probably be,they'll try everthing. After that they'll go back to their favorites that will have become their go to lures. I just hope that my lil guy keeps with it after he grows up a lil bit more. I think you can learn many life lessons from angling. Patience,problem solving are just to name two. Those are very important things to have in order to make it through this thing we call life.


Very Truesniff sniff


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I've often had some days where I wasn't catching anything until I tied on a jig with a twister tail. That is a simple yet highly effective combo on any body of water and any day of the week.


We're gonna hit it hard again next year and get you workin' those Jap swimmers...I got NightProwler hooking me up with some new toys to go with them.


----------



## Jigging Jim

fakebait said:


> As Jigging Jim indicated the old classic bettle spin is where most of started from on this type of pattern. Finding the old style bodies is what forced us to make other adaptions to setup. Just the small spinner blade causes the attraction with flash and vibration. The body just ressembles a food source of some kind. This has been a solid performer on all species. I have caught bluegill,rockbass, perch, crappie, Lg & SM bass,walleye as well as channel cat with this rig. The Bobby pin style of wire to hold blade above the bait just like the big spinner baits for largemouth and the twister tail motion just makes all species hungry. This will be found on the end of most my rods all season long wether lake or river. I also found some big pike like these little baits as well. You target one species with it and always come up with something unexpected.


Most of the time, I've used the Beetle without the Spinner. Sometimes, I've used it with a stationary Bobber (and no Spinner). Occasionally, I've used the Johnson Beetle with the Spinner. I have found great joy in using the lure.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> We're gonna hit it hard again next year and get you workin' those Jap swimmers...I got NightProwler hooking me up with some new toys to go with them.


Trust me when I say that I'm planning on fishing more next year than I did this year. I made 164 trips this year to our area waters and I'm gonna shoot for 175-185 times out next year.


----------



## Intimidator

Jigging Jim said:


> Most of the time, I've used the Beetle without the Spinner. Sometimes, I've used it with a stationary Bobber (and no Spinner). Occasionally, I've used the Johnson Beetle with the Spinner. I have found great joy in using the lure.


I use a "hyper-lock and power-swivel" and just attach the spinner blade to the swival to add flash to everything I use.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Trust me when I say that I'm planning on fishing more next year than I did this year. I made 164 trips this year to our area waters and I'm gonna shoot for 175-185 times out next year.


Man....were you out that much? I forgot that you keep notes....that really scares me because thats alot and I might have been out more than thatLOL I'm glad we have beautiful, kind, understanding, loving, wives


----------



## Jigging Jim

spfldbassguy said:


> Trust me when I say that I'm planning on fishing more next year than I did this year. I made 164 trips this year to our area waters and I'm gonna shoot for 175-185 times out next year.


WWAAAAHHHH!!! I need to fish more often!


----------



## bttmline

1/16 pink jig w/ a white anything on my 10 ft BnM, dipping in those secret holes


----------



## Intimidator

bttmline said:


> 1/16 pink jig w/ a white anything on my 10 ft BnM, dipping in those secret holes


My Grandmother (best Angler I ever knew) taught me to fish. One day I was besting her swimming jigs....she told me the old line about only teaching me want I know and then she proceded to pull out her old cane pole and started dipping a pink and white fly she tied...She put a hurtin' on my pride that I'll never forget 

Thanks for bringin' back that GREAT memory


----------



## buckzye11

So many choices that work, but yall are right on with the ole 1/64th oz jig and 1 inch twist. i like red head white body, or green head chart body. the mimic minnow is rising up the ranks for me too, along with blue fox's spinner jig(suped up roadrunner). that fly rod crappie fishing looks fun!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Man....were you out that much? I forgot that you keep notes....that really scares me because thats alot and I might have been out more than thatLOL I'm glad we have beautiful, kind, understanding, loving, wives


I was actually shooting for around 200 days out this year. I came up a little short on that goal but this was the most I've fished in a single year up to now. I do keep a pretty detailed fishing journal. I believe it's helped me in my fishing efforts so far. Some might think it's anal to do so but whoever said I was normal anyways. I believe you was out there fishing more than I was this year. Yes it's a blessing that our wives are so understanding of our "addiction" to fishing.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Jigging Jim said:


> WWAAAAHHHH!!! I need to fish more often!


Hey nobody's crying about time spent fishing,I just stated that I wanted to get out even more this up coming year. I got a very understanding wife and a work schedule that allows me to pursue my love of fishing more than some other people. Oh yeah when trying to be sarcastic or funny you need to use some smiley faces to help bring that point home.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I was actually shooting for around 200 days out this year. I came up a little short on that goal but this was the most I've fished in a single year up to now. I do keep a pretty detailed fishing journal. I believe it's helped me in my fishing efforts so far. Some might think it's anal to do so but whoever said I was normal anyways. I believe you was out there fishing more than I was this year. Yes it's a blessing that our wives are so understanding of our "addiction" to fishing.


Talking about a journal...the CJ thread looks like it'll make it until we start again after the thaw, they'll be some good info we can just follow along with


----------



## Intimidator

Jigging Jim said:


> WWAAAAHHHH!!! I need to fish more often!


I had one of those years too where everything just fell right into place...work, home, drought, etc...I have never fished as much as I did this year, now I have to schedule and organize things next year so I can do it again. Just looking back on the CJ thread....Man, I spent alot of time out thereLOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I had one of those years too where everything just fell right into place...work, home, drought, etc...I have never fished as much as I did this year, now I have to schedule and organize things next year so I can do it again. Just looking back on the CJ thread....Man, I spent alot of time out thereLOL


I told you that I thought you was out there more than I was this year. You're probablt not even counting the times out at Clark Lake or private ponds either.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Well it seems from the responses that 1/16th is the weight of choice for peoples' presentations for crappies. Has anyone ever had success when going heavier,say using a 1/4oz weight? I know most of ya never go that heavy for the slabs but if you have moved up in weight why did you do it and did you have any success?


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Well it seems from the responses that 1/16th is the weight of choice for peoples' presentations for crappies. Has anyone ever had success when going heavier,say using a 1/4oz weight? I know most of ya never go that heavy for the slabs but if you have moved up in weight why did you do it and did you have any success?


People that troll, etc, go heavier sometimes and if you need to quickly get the lure to a certain depth you can go heavier. The bad thing about going heavy is it effects the action of the plastic/bait. From the bank you want to go as light as possible, if there is no wind I like a 1/32 and a 1/64 and the jig and plastics slowly float down and those tails are just humming alot of your bites are on the way down. Then when you start retrieving a lighter jig combo can be stopped and started and it still slowly sinks between reeling, like a dying baitfish. On windy days I'll normally use a 1/16 and a 1/32 or 2 1/16 combos. I only use 1/8oz or bigger heads on the larger Walleye and Bass stuff.


----------



## spfldbassguy

The reason I asked about going heavier and having success is because I know there's some folks out there that go against conventional thinking and do quite well. I've never gone heavier when using jig heads but I have caught some decent sized crappies on a crankbait that I know weighs more than a 1/4oz.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> The reason I asked about going heavier and having success is because I know there's some folks out there that go against conventional thinking and do quite well. I've never gone heavier when using jig heads but I have caught some decent sized crappies on a crankbait that I know weighs more than a 1/4oz.


A 1/4 oz jig head will go straight to the bottom...quick ...and want to stay there while alot of heavier cranks still have some buoyancy. I understand the question and if you want to jig'n'pig or bump crawdads off the bottom with a weedless jig...that's the way to do it, but, if you are swimming a crappie jig...you need that swimming, dying, SLOW action you can only get with a lighter combo. When you're crappie fishing, you fish as slow as you can, then when you think you're going slow enough, go slower


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> A 1/4 oz jig head will go straight to the bottom...quick ...and want to stay there while alot of heavier cranks still have some buoyancy. I understand the question and if you want to jig'n'pig or bump crawdads off the bottom with a weedless jig...that's the way to do it, but, if you are swimming a crappie jig...you need that swimming, dying, SLOW action you can only get with a lighter combo. When you're crappie fishing, you fish as slow as you can, then when you think you're going slow enough, go slower


Yeah I understand how the heavier weights work,I fish jig n pigs alot for bass. I bet crappies eat crawdads whenever they get a chance to as well though. What fish could pass up an easy meal like that? I know that light weights are the norm when swimming crappie baits but I'm always looking out for different ways to catch each species. I know that this up coming year I'll be using 1/64,1/32,1/16,1/8oz jig heads for slabs but don't be surprised if you see me trying out weird methods at times as well.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Yeah I understand how the heavier weights work,I fish jig n pigs alot for bass. I bet crappies eat crawdads whenever they get a chance to as well though. What fish could pass up an easy meal like that? I know that light weights are the norm when swimming crappie baits but I'm always looking out for different ways to catch each species. I know that this up coming year I'll be using 1/64,1/32,1/16,1/8oz jig heads for slabs but don't be surprised if you see me trying out weird methods at times as well.


Surprised!....I know you too well..."Expect the Unexpected"LOL 

But this year there will be no more bobber fishin' except with Aaron, we're gonna swim jigs and cover alot of water/trees


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Surprised!....I know you too well..."Expect the Unexpected"LOL
> 
> But this year there will be no more bobber fishin' except with Aaron, we're gonna swim jigs and cover alot of water/trees


I'm always looking for an edge over everybody else and if that means trying some goofy things then so be it. Hey you forgot about fishing for Mr.Whiskers,so I'll using bobbers still every once in awhile. Oh we'll be covering every inch of CJ that we can hit from the bank in 2011.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I'm always looking for an edge over everybody else and if that means trying some goofy things then so be it. Hey you forgot about fishing for Mr.Whiskers,so I'll using bobbers still every once in awhile. Oh we'll be covering every inch of CJ that we can hit from the bank in 2011.


Trust me, Mr Whiskers likes the Jap swimbaits and the Squid scent


----------



## spfldbassguy

I got my 2011 BPS master catalog on friday and I've already slobbered all over it a few times. They got some items that I'm gonna be picking up here in the near future for the upcoming year that I'm gonna use for the slabs out at CJ. 2011 is gonna be the year when I finally land me a crappie over 14'' I can feel it already. Plus there's a few other companies that I'm looking at products from as well.


On a side note got another question,what length of rod does everyone use when targeting crappies? I'm possibly looking at picking up a new one just for my crappie exploits in 2011. I got a spinning rod that I use almost exclusively for crappie but I think I want a little bit longer one.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I got my 2011 BPS master catalog on friday and I've already slobbered all over it a few times. They got some items that I'm gonna be picking up here in the near future for the upcoming year that I'm gonna use for the slabs out at CJ. 2011 is gonna be the year when I finally land me a crappie over 14'' I can feel it already. Plus there's a few other companies that I'm looking at products from as well.
> 
> 
> On a side note got another question,what length of rod does everyone use when targeting crappies? I'm possibly looking at picking up a new one just for my crappie exploits in 2011. I got a spinning rod that I use almost exclusively for crappie but I think I want a little bit longer one.


Don't be going all nuts and getting yourself messed up...you need smoke and silver glitter twisters or swimmers early, then the Keitech stuff, work on some lighter oz jig heads that highlight the plastic (lighter or darker colors). I'm going with a smaller (5'6" ML) 1 pc pole this year instead of my 6'6" M (2 pc) or 5'6" UL (2 pc).


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Don't be going all nuts and getting yourself messed up...you need smoke and silver glitter twisters or swimmers early, then the Keitech stuff, work on some lighter oz jig heads that highlight the plastic (lighter or darker colors). I'm going with a smaller (5'6" ML) 1 pc pole this year instead of my 6'6" M (2 pc) or 5'6" UL (2 pc).


Oh going nuts when placing my order is a yearly thing for me to do. They got some stuff for bass that I'm gonna pick up. Namely a couple of Jackall products. Plus they got some items that I'm gonna pick up for crappies as well and smoke and silver glitter is the main colors I'm looking at on stocking up on. I already got some but I'm gonna "resupply" so that I have plenty.

Why did you decide to go smaller on your choice of rods? Do you think that the 5'6''ML rod will give you better hookups or cast farther? See I was looking at going with a little bit longer of a rod this year instead of my 5'6''UL rod. I wanna go with atleast a 6' rod. I think it's help me cast all those tiny jigs a little bit further than the 5'6'' does.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Oh going nuts when placing my order is a yearly thing for me to do. They got some stuff for bass that I'm gonna pick up. Namely a couple of Jackall products. Plus they got some items that I'm gonna pick up for crappies as well and smoke and silver glitter is the main colors I'm looking at on stocking up on. I already got some but I'm gonna "resupply" so that I have plenty.
> 
> Why did you decide to go smaller on your choice of rods? Do you think that the 5'6''ML rod will give you better hookups or cast farther? See I was looking at going with a little bit longer of a rod this year instead of my 5'6''UL rod. I wanna go with atleast a 6' rod. I think it's help me cast all those tiny jigs a little bit further than the 5'6'' does.


I'm hoping for more control and feel, Im thinking with the Daiwai 832 braid, it'll cast better too

www.bigbitebaits.com has nice triple tails in smoke/silver glitter and ribbed triple tails in "Bluegill"


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I'm hoping for more control and feel, Im thinking with the Daiwai 832 braid, it'll cast better too
> 
> www.bigbitebaits.com has nice triple tails in smoke/silver glitter and ribbed triple tails in "Bluegill"


I thought that could be the reason why you was making the conversion to a smaller rod. So you're definitely going with a braid other than Power Pro,you're research must be concluded. 

Hey on a side note glad to hear that Navistar is gonna be expanding the roster of trucks being produced out there. You might not get that much time off to hit CJ this up coming year.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I thought that could be the reason why you was making the conversion to a smaller rod. So you're definitely going with a braid other than Power Pro,you're research must be concluded.
> 
> Hey on a side note glad to hear that Navistar is gonna be expanding the roster of trucks being produced out there. You might not get that much time off to hit CJ this up coming year.


I saved alot of vacation and PT, I figured this was comingLOL

Gonna give the Daiwai a try until PP comes out with their 8 strand.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Well made the trip down to BPS yesterday and I can now say that I'm fully stocked up for the time being(whoever has enough). The little guy loved,I mean loved the place. He was so enthralled with the aquarium that he didn't wanna go anywhere else in the store. I picked up alot of bass stuff and alot of crappie stuff as well. I am now ready to go for 2011 except for picking up some line.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Well made the trip down to BPS yesterday and I can now say that I'm fully stocked up for the time being(whoever has enough). The little guy loved,I mean loved the place. He was so enthralled with the aquarium that he didn't wanna go anywhere else in the store. I picked up alot of bass stuff and alot of crappie stuff as well. I am now ready to go for 2011 except for picking up some line.


Yep....I want a aquarium like that in my living room

So, give us some idea of what you picked up! What did Aa get?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Yep....I want a aquarium like that in my living room
> 
> So, give us some idea of what you picked up! What did Aa get?


I think all of us would wanna have an aquarium like that in our house. Although I bet it's a pain in the butt to keep clean.

I picked up some crankbaits(bomber,BPS Lazer eyes,KVD Silent),a couple of jerkbaits,a couple of pop-r's,some more Zoom Horny Toads,BPS Humpin' Toads,Zoom Tiny Flukes,and a bunch of other soft plastics that I can't remember the maker of but I plan on using on crappies this upcoming year. All stuff no bigger than 1 1/2''-2 1/2'' and in smoke,shad,pearl colors. I got some more jigheads as well. Stocked up on the tiny stuff for crappie fishing. Theonly thing I didn't pick up was a Buzzbait,Jackall Bling 55 jerkbait or the Rebel Tracdown lures. Oh I just remembers one of the manufactures of some of the soft plastics I got,Lunker City. The had a small fluke that looked exactly like some of the ones you gave me(the Zoom tiny flukes do as well).


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I think all of us would wanna have an aquarium like that in our house. Although I bet it's a pain in the butt to keep clean.
> 
> I picked up some crankbaits(bomber,BPS Lazer eyes,KVD Silent),a couple of jerkbaits,a couple of pop-r's,some more Zoom Horny Toads,BPS Humpin' Toads,Zoom Tiny Flukes,and a bunch of other soft plastics that I can't remember the maker of but I plan on using on crappies this upcoming year. All stuff no bigger than 1 1/2''-2 1/2'' and in smoke,shad,pearl colors. I got some more jigheads as well. Stocked up on the tiny stuff for crappie fishing. Theonly thing I didn't pick up was a Buzzbait,Jackall Bling 55 jerkbait or the Rebel Tracdown lures. Oh I just remembers one of the manufactures of some of the soft plastics I got,Lunker City. The had a small fluke that looked exactly like some of the ones you gave me(the Zoom tiny flukes do as well).


With an aquarium like that once you get it set up and running you really don't have to do anything to them. I have a 125 Gallon and I have it "over" filtered and I add water once a month and check to see if it's "IN Balance" Once the good bacteria is established in the rocks and filters, it's a perfect little ecosystem

Nice pickups at BPS....why did you go with smoke and shad colors??LOL
I've been getting shipments from all over the Far East....Japan, Singapor, Indonesia, and Vietnam. I'll have all the hard to get stuff for us


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> With an aquarium like that once you get it set up and running you really don't have to do anything to them. I have a 125 Gallon and I have it "over" filtered and I add water once a month and check to see if it's "IN Balance" Once the good bacteria is established in the rocks and filters, it's a perfect little ecosystem
> 
> Nice pickups at BPS....why did you go with smoke and shad colors??LOL
> I've been getting shipments from all over the Far East....Japan, Singapor, Indonesia, and Vietnam. I'll have all the hard to get stuff for us


When you gonna stock a couple of crappie in that tank to practice on during the winter months?

I've always bought stuff in either bluegill or shad patterns/colors. The smoke one a lil birdie told me was a killer color out there. I know that between now and the start of my 2011 fishing season I'll probably "stock up" on a few more items(that my wife will tell me that I don't possibly need).


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> When you gonna stock a couple of crappie in that tank to practice on during the winter months?
> 
> I've always bought stuff in either bluegill or shad patterns/colors. The smoke one a lil birdie told me was a killer color out there. I know that between now and the start of my 2011 fishing season I'll probably "stock up" on a few more items(that my wife will tell me that I don't possibly need).


Go to bigbitebaits.com, they have a 2" ribbed triple tip grub in BlueGill, and a 2" regular triple tip grub in smoke/silver sparkle....you will "Need" a few of these...I bought 4 packs of ea. until I can find more of my Keitech "Bluegill".


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> When you gonna stock a couple of crappie in that tank to practice on during the winter months?
> 
> I've always bought stuff in either bluegill or shad patterns/colors. The smoke one a lil birdie told me was a killer color out there. I know that between now and the start of my 2011 fishing season I'll probably "stock up" on a few more items(that my wife will tell me that I don't possibly need).


I'm in the Process of turning the aquarium from Yellow Peacock Cichlids into a Bluegill and Yellow Perch tank. The only thing I have to do is find a home for my 20 Peacocks and lower the salt content alittle. The fish farm in Urbana already has them eating Cichlid pellets and with the 'Gills and Perch I won't have to run 2 heaters throughout the year.


----------



## bsachopper

My go to lure would have to be a 1/16 oz. jighead in white glow with a chartruese twister tail with silver glitter in it.


----------



## spfldbassguy

bsachopper said:


> My go to lure would have to be a 1/16 oz. jighead in white glow with a chartruese twister tail with silver glitter in it.


That's a good setup as well,again the 1/16th weight rules. That must be the "gold standard" for crappie jig weights seeing how so many people use that one.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> that's a good setup as well,again the 1/16th weight rules. That must be the "gold standard" for crappie jig weights seeing how so many people use that one.


lol


----------



## spfldbassguy

I'm totally glad that I stocked up on some 1/16oz jigs already. That's the benefit from becoming friends with such a devoted crappie angler such as yourself Mr.Intimidator. By the end of 2011 not only will bass,bluegills and catfish still be fearing me and my skills but also Mr. Crappie.LOL

Consistently catching crappies with artificials was a shortcoming in my all around angling skills but that will not be the case from now on so thanks to all that's replied to this thread.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I'm totally glad that I stocked up on some 1/16oz jigs already. That's the benefit from becoming friends with such a devoted crappie angler such as yourself Mr.Intimidator. By the end of 2011 not only will bass,bluegills and catfish still be fearing me and my skills but also Mr. Crappie.LOL
> 
> Consistently catching crappies with artificials was a shortcoming in my all around angling skills but that will not be the case from now on so thanks to all that's replied to this thread.


You were no different than the rest of us when it came to using artificials for crappie....it's hard to change what you know best. We all have had help and we all listened...you just have to do it and work on the technique without getting frustrated and reverting back. This is going to be a FUN year


----------



## Slabs!

I know many have said it earlier, but I would have to go with a jig and twister combo and maybe add a blade to it like a beetle spin or roadrunner. These just catch anything and everything. While crappie fishing last year I caught smallmouth, largemouth, saugeye, walleye, bluegill, perch, catfish, white bass, stripers, creek chubs, shad, you name it. I like white heads with chartreuse bodies, chartreuse/green heads with white bodies, smoke with silver flake is always a given on any colored head and orange/fire red with chartreuse. I typically throw 1/16 oz. under most circumstances with 2" tails, but you do have to go heavier sometimes like when fishing the Ohio River with a good flow, and lighter sometimes, such as lake fishing with no wind and a high sun. I usually throw 1/8 oz. jigs early in the year with 3" tails simply because there's really not anything smaller than that in the water until spawns occur. I also go heavier and bigger, because I'm usually fishing from shore and it seems when the first crappies move up the bigger ones are a little farther out and a little deeper.


----------



## Intimidator

Slabs! said:


> I know many have said it earlier, but I would have to go with a jig and twister combo and maybe add a blade to it like a beetle spin or roadrunner. These just catch anything and everything. While crappie fishing last year I caught smallmouth, largemouth, saugeye, walleye, bluegill, perch, catfish, white bass, stripers, creek chubs, shad, you name it. I like white heads with chartreuse bodies, chartreuse/green heads with white bodies, smoke with silver flake is always a given on any colored head and orange/fire red with chartreuse. I typically throw 1/16 oz. under most circumstances with 2" tails, but you do have to go heavier sometimes like when fishing the Ohio River with a good flow, and lighter sometimes, such as lake fishing with no wind and a high sun. I usually throw 1/8 oz. jigs early in the year with 3" tails simply because there's really not anything smaller than that in the water until spawns occur. I also go heavier and bigger, because I'm usually fishing from shore and it seems when the first crappies move up the bigger ones are a little farther out and a little deeper.


You, my friend, have it down to a science and with the Knowledge you presented here, I know when you find them, not many get away


----------



## spfldbassguy

Slabs! said:


> I know many have said it earlier, but I would have to go with a jig and twister combo and maybe add a blade to it like a beetle spin or roadrunner. These just catch anything and everything. While crappie fishing last year I caught smallmouth, largemouth, saugeye, walleye, bluegill, perch, catfish, white bass, stripers, creek chubs, shad, you name it. I like white heads with chartreuse bodies, chartreuse/green heads with white bodies, smoke with silver flake is always a given on any colored head and orange/fire red with chartreuse. I typically throw 1/16 oz. under most circumstances with 2" tails, but you do have to go heavier sometimes like when fishing the Ohio River with a good flow, and lighter sometimes, such as lake fishing with no wind and a high sun. I usually throw 1/8 oz. jigs early in the year with 3" tails simply because there's really not anything smaller than that in the water until spawns occur. I also go heavier and bigger, because I'm usually fishing from shore and it seems when the first crappies move up the bigger ones are a little farther out and a little deeper.


Very well stated,you definitely know how to catch them slabs.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> You were no different than the rest of us when it came to using artificials for crappie....it's hard to change what you know best. We all have had help and we all listened...you just have to do it and work on the technique without getting frustrated and reverting back. This is going to be a FUN year


Hey I know this is gonna be a fun year for crappie fishing. Oh I'll probably get frustrated once in awhile but I'd never revert back. The only time I'll be using live bait this year is when I take the lil guy out for some bluegill fishing.Other than that it'll be all artificials,well except for the times when I target Mr.Whiskers.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey I know this is gonna be a fun year for crappie fishing. Oh I'll probably get frustrated once in awhile but I'd never revert back. The only time I'll be using live bait this year is when I take the lil guy out for some bluegill fishing.Other than that it'll be all artificials,well except for the times when I target Mr.Whiskers.


You know, I had all but forgotten about Mr. Whiskers Now He's gonna haunt my dreams again...Thanks alot


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> You know, I had all but forgotten about Mr. Whiskers Now He's gonna haunt my dreams again...Thanks alot


Now you do realize that with all that Pro Cure stuff that you've gotten that Mr.Whiskers is gonna haunt your dreams even more if that stuff is as good as advertised


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Now you do realize that with all that Pro Cure stuff that you've gotten that Mr.Whiskers is gonna haunt your dreams even more if that stuff is as good as advertised


I'm gonna do my best to help Doc and the boys clean the cats out of CJLOL. I'm gonna find out what scent works best for cats and give it to You, Joe, and Ashley You know, everytime I was out in a boat I didn't catch a single cat....another reason my wife should let me get another boat


----------



## chaunc

I still think you cant beat a jig and twistertail for crappies in any lake.


----------



## spfldbassguy

With all the different answers on this thread there's one common denominator in them,a jig with a twistertail is widely used because its productiveness.


----------



## ABE

Green 16th oz jighead with a black and green tube or twister tipped with a green glitter nibble.Every now and then i might try blue or purple and green but i always go back to black and green. Has consistently outfished minnows the last few years. Can't wait till spring!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

ABE said:


> Green 16th oz jighead with a black and green tube or twister tipped with a green glitter nibble.Every now and then i might try blue or purple and green but i always go back to black and green. Has consistently outfished minnows the last few years. Can't wait till spring!!


Good choice and you've seem to found your most productive color. Believe me you're not the only one that's excitedly awaiting spring.


----------



## Rod Hawg

For me. I liek when the Crappies are aggresive to use minny Blue Fox Spinners and White Whooly Buggers on the Fly Rod. When they are sluggish I like just a normal hook with a minnow.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Rod Hawg said:


> For me. I liek when the Crappies are aggresive to use minny Blue Fox Spinners and White Whooly Buggers on the Fly Rod. When they are sluggish I like just a normal hook with a minnow.


More good choices,man there's alot of people that use quite a few different things to catch crappies with. The jig with twister tail seems to be the dominate choice but it's good to hear everyone elses go to stuff as well. Gives us all more things to consider when out there.


----------



## Nightprowler

A jig like this is always on the deck of the boat ready for jigging around brush.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

spfldbassguy said:


> With all the different answers on this thread there's one common denominator in them,a jig with a twistertail is widely used because its productiveness.


The 1/16th oz. jig with twistertails are my favorite also. I have hundreds in chart. with chart. twisters, also in white& white. Black&black for the rivers. Here's another Northland lure to try, I have had huge success with Whistler Jigs in 1/16th oz.. They have a prop spinner that allows you to fish it slowly and stays in the zone a little longer. They make a whistling noise as you work it. Another great feature is that they don't get hung up as bad as a regular jig. They are made to cast or jig. I always cast them into heavy cover and slowly retrieve back to the boat. Never seen anyone else use them in KY. so they have been my little secret. Very good to troll with. Usually troll with trolling motor as slow as it takes to make the spinner spin, just crawling along. This trolling method with the Whistler Jig has filled the well when all else fails. They come in packs of 3 for $2.99 in Cabelas so they are cheap and worth a try at that price. As always I am a fan of chart. and white with matching twistertails. Highly recommended! I'm going to try those Northland Mimic Minnows you suggest Spfldbassguy! Always looking for a new crappie killer!


----------



## JignPig Guide

chaunc said:


> I still think you cant beat a jig and twistertail for crappies in any lake.


That is my choice exactly. A nice small light-weight jig with a twistertail.


----------



## spfldbassguy

7thcorpsFA said:


> The 1/16th oz. jig with twistertails are my favorite also. I have hundreds in chart. with chart. twisters, also in white& white. Black&black for the rivers. Here's another Northland lure to try, I have had huge success with Whistler Jigs in 1/16th oz.. They have a prop spinner that allows you to fish it slowly and stays in the zone a little longer. They make a whistling noise as you work it. Another great feature is that they don't get hung up as bad as a regular jig. They are made to cast or jig. I always cast them into heavy cover and slowly retrieve back to the boat. Never seen anyone else use them in KY. so they have been my little secret. Very good to troll with. Usually troll with trolling motor as slow as it takes to make the spinner spin, just crawling along. This trolling method with the Whistler Jig has filled the well when all else fails. They come in packs of 3 for $2.99 in Cabelas so they are cheap and worth a try at that price. As always I am a fan of chart. and white with matching twistertails. Highly recommended! I'm going to try those Northland Mimic Minnows you suggest Spfldbassguy! Always looking for a new crappie killer!


You just gave away your secret,now that's all you'll see people in KY using for crappies. I've had pretty good success with the Mimic minnows for crappies and bass. I like them because they look incredible and you can fish them slow or fast and get good swimming action outta them. When we finally get a chance to hook up and fish we're gonna try the whole arsenal of stuff we've got.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Nightprowler said:


> A jig like this is always on the deck of the boat ready for jigging around brush.


Nice looking jig you got there Nightprowler,I may be contacting you very soon.


----------



## spfldbassguy

JignPig Guide said:


> That is my choice exactly. A nice small light-weight jig with a twistertail.


I think that combo is the overwhelming winner of most crappie guys on here. Sad thing is I've caught probably more white bass and largemouths on those than I have crappies. Gonna try to even that out this year.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

spfldbassguy said:


> I think that combo is the overwhelming winner of most crappie guys on here. Sad thing is I've caught probably more white bass and largemouths on those than I have crappies. Gonna try to even that out this year.


I've caught a lot of Channel Cats on Crappie jigs up to 5lbs. . Each time I think it's that record book Crappie! Instead it's a crappy old cat!


----------



## spfldbassguy

7thcorpsFA said:


> I've caught a lot of Channel Cats on Crappie jigs up to 5lbs. . Each time I think it's that record book Crappie! Instead it's a crappy old cat!


I've thought the same thing when I've hooked cats on lures but the anger goes away eventually. I don't mind catching cats if I'm targeting them but you gotta admit it's a nice change of pace when you think you got what you're after and end up getting something different.


----------

